# '69 Huffy gets a second chance



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2015)

...this came with a cash cow of bike stuff I bought earlier this year and it has almost ZERO salvage value to me or anybody else, but it's too nice to send to the crusher. Oh what to do? Well, I got everything so freaking cheap that I have no second thoughts about bringing this back to life and making a little extra cash. Some casual rider or college girl will love this in the spring. I've got just about everything on hand to rebuild it too! 

Here's what it's in for:

- Tubes, tires, and rim strips replaced
- All hubs and bearings rebuilt and repacked
- Rims checked for trueness.
- Rear wheel replaced (rusty)
- Rear fender replaced (peeling chrome)
- Seat replaced (under carriage is a redneck invention of busted springs and wood blocks)
- Basket likely replaced with something more appealing to a female rider (heck, I may even ditch it entirely!)
- Tank removed and holes filled
- New paint job on frame and fork

HOPEFULLY, since this is winter break for me, this SHOULDN'T take long...let's see if I can finish a build thread for once!  


Here's what I'm starting with...


----------



## sleepy (Dec 27, 2015)

That ought to turn out nice. Good foundation to work with.

I had my '65 Huffy out on display, posed in front of the Christmas tree just like it was Christmas morning 50 years ago.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2015)

sleepy said:


> That ought to turn out nice. Good foundation to work with.
> 
> I had my '65 Huffy out on display, posed in front of the Christmas tree just like it was Christmas morning 50 years ago.




Ooohhh....that sounds really nice! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2015)

*Progress...*

So, after pillaging the boneyard and several containers of parts in the garage and shed, here's a mock up. The more I look at it, the more I just want to toss that basket in the scrap pile. Soon, the TEAR DOWN will begin!  :o 

A '66 Silver Jet gave up it's fender for this bike, it doesn't have the same number of truss rods as the old base model fender did, but it fits and I doubt anyone will notice or care.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2015)

The tear down a couple days ago, the frame is getting stripped:







Of course, the sad thing about stripping the old paint is that I'll lose the original registration decal:


----------



## partsguy (Dec 31, 2015)

So, I've been busy, and the fork, seat post clamp, frame, and other bits are being dipped in stripper, sanded and prepped for paint.

Tonight, I started working on the chrome and bearings:


Chain ring and crank BEFORE:







Chain ring and crank AFTER:







The rear fender about to take a long soak in some lemon juice...


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 1, 2016)

That chain ring and crank came out really nice! Great job. What did you use to clean the chrome?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 1, 2016)

To clean greasy, oily chrome I have always used a product from Gunk called "Engine Brite". It is available in any auto parts store, Meijer, or Wal-Mart (for our younger members, Wal-Mart will card you on buying degreaser, paint, etc). However, due to some "budget cuts" I've had to make, I used the generic engine degreaser from O'Reilly Auto Parts.

I set the parts on top of or in a container and let them soak in it, anywhere from a couple of hours to a over a day depending on the severity and how dried up the gunk is. It should wipe off with little effort. I nick off the hard spots with a wet SOS pad. Finally, I buff the chrome using a soft rag and No. 7 Rubbing Compound.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, I got side tracked with my classes, moving, work, other projects, and a hectic schedule. BUT....I FINALLY found time to button 'er up this weekend. I stuck with knobby blackwalls, but will install smooth tread whitewalls if a buyer insists. I think it turned out...FABULOUS and used up a LOT of extra parts in the shed and the yard. Very little actual money invested in it, it was definitely fun!

I maintained the original paint on the rack and chain guard. I eliminated the tank due to the broken light and ugly exposed bracket. It would make no economical sense for the rider to keep that tank and replacement light on. This is a bike someone can ride daily. The chrome was cleaned up very well, some parts upgraded as necessary. Some custom-made purple fork darts, and an NOS raspberry reflector, were added for some flair. A vintage touring seat was added for a retro look, and superior comfort compared to the original seat.

While the bike has been refurbished extensively, it still retains some of it's patina that took half a century to build.


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm that bike looks familiar


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Yup, I am sure it does lol. That Avanti is next! Will start as soon as I sell a few bikes and make room. I have three for sale now, and soon I'll have four more.

This bike used up a bunch of spare parts I had no use for, it was actually a very fun, resourceful project!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 20, 2017)

All, this bike found a *VERY loving* home yesterday. The new owner loved the refurb job and the patina I chose to leave behind. The smooth ride, the curved step-through frame and the fact it was built in Dayton, OH. She fell in love with the colors and, more than that, was excited to own a small piece of local history.

As she wheeled the bike off to load it in her station wagon, she exclaimed, "thank you for saving things that DAYTON built!!"

You know, no matter how many old bikes I refurb and sell, when a customer gets _that_ excited for their new ride, I get my high off that and makes me happy. The money and profit is nice, but it's hard to put a price on a happy person.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 20, 2017)

With a great job like that she will tell all her friends and your reputation will grow


----------

